# How to deal with Patellar Tendinitis



## paa (Jan 27, 2004)

Just diagnosed with tendinitis on the left knee. Being that it's close to race season, what's the best way to heal/deal/cope with the pain before/during/after training and/or races? ('scuse the slash marks) I've already been forced to miss one century and will sit out my club's first target race of the season next weekend. I began to experience the "twinge" about a month ago during a 3 hour training ride up two mtn passes. The pain has increased on every ride thereafter...so I finally saw the Orthopod. This is definitely a question for those in the know and who have experienced this first hand. This will also be my first season in cat.4 and am entering the new year mentally fresh and with a renewed passion. Unfortunately, this minor injury is causing me to miss out on major base miles which is hindering my form. I'd appreciate if you could share your experiences/advice. Thanks for your time.----paa


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I have had this a couple of times. In both cases it started on long rides during a time when my mileage was low. I would then try to do short easy rides but the irritation would persist. What I did was take a solid chunk of time off the bike, I think 2-3 weeks worked for me and then start with slow easy rides and build up from there. There may be more active ways to address this such as using ice and anti-inflammatories meds, maybe some massage would be beneficial I am not sure. In any case, avoid riding that causes irritation.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

paa said:


> Just diagnosed with tendinitis on the left knee. Being that it's close to race season, what's the best way to heal/deal/cope with the pain before/during/after training and/or races? ('scuse the slash marks) I've already been forced to miss one century and will sit out my club's first target race of the season next weekend. I began to experience the "twinge" about a month ago during a 3 hour training ride up two mtn passes. The pain has increased on every ride thereafter...so I finally saw the Orthopod. This is definitely a question for those in the know and who have experienced this first hand. This will also be my first season in cat.4 and am entering the new year mentally fresh and with a renewed passion. Unfortunately, this minor injury is causing me to miss out on major base miles which is hindering my form. I'd appreciate if you could share your experiences/advice. Thanks for your time.----paa


I am a Certified Athletic Trainer and worked as a physician's assistant for 2 Orthpods for awhile. By the way don't confuse Athletic Trainer with personal/physical trainer. Anyways if you want to get rid of it quickest you need to get your ortho to get you A. Drugs - I recommend asking about Bextra first and Celebrex next. B. Physical Therapy script - the PT can do such things as ultrasound, massage, light strengthening exercises, and whirlpool. Remember it is VERY important to ice after activity whether it hurts or not. Your body has shown a predisposition to this type of injury. Ice doesn't take down swelling but does prevent further inflammation. As we all know too well sometimes rest is the best medicine. So for the meantime you may want to greatly decrease cycling training time and crosstrain. Try anything from a stairmaster to swimming. Just remember to calculate your workrate on a bicycle and do the same workrate in your other activity. I hope I helped you out a little. If you would like some more in depth info or other questions just get in touch.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 6, 2004)

What is your take on a patella strap? i.e. a chopat?


----------



## paa (Jan 27, 2004)

jaybird said:


> What is your take on a patella strap? i.e. a chopat?


Been using the strap for a couple of weeks and I'm not sure if helps much. I've put it one during rides and it seems to delay any onset of pain. The ortho gave it to me and that is all. He didn't notice any visible swelling so no drugs. No serious injury found on MRI so no PT. He also said advil, ice, and rest. If anything, the chopat serves as a placebo. I went so far as to wear it to sleep the first couple nights.--paa


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

paa said:


> Been using the strap for a couple of weeks and I'm not sure if helps much. I've put it one during rides and it seems to delay any onset of pain. The ortho gave it to me and that is all. He didn't notice any visible swelling so no drugs. No serious injury found on MRI so no PT. He also said advil, ice, and rest. If anything, the chopat serves as a placebo. I went so far as to wear it to sleep the first couple nights.--paa


The idea behind the strap is to change the pull of the tendon. So when it is working that instead of pulling on the tibial tuberosity, (the bump on your shin below the kneecap) the majority of the pull comes from right under the tendon strap. For some people the strap works great and for others it doesn't at all. So if it works for you then great. 

As to your situation PAA it kinda makes me wonder about your DR. He didn't think your knee warrented anti-inflamms or PT but he ordered a $1000 test. At what point into a ride does your knee start to bother you? How much advil do you take a day? Remember if you are going to crosstrain figure the wattage that you produce on a bike and reproduce that said wattage in whatever activity you choose. ---E


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I've gotten this 3 times at the beginning of the season and I almost got it again in the Mt. Washington hillclimb a few years ago. Overdoing it early in the season was the recipe for me.

I saw a doctor (Orthopedic surgeon specializing in sports), the magic # according to him is 2 weeks off the bike, no running, no squats, etc.. in the weight room. Advil is good enough.

2 Weeks is Soooo hard for people like us to stop exercising, but it works.

Also this would be a critical time to check the fit of your bicycle. I hadn't really gotten that great of a fit... (this started when I just began cycling hard)

My reaction the first time was thinking maybe my seat was too far forward. I just had a really good fitting this spring, it turns out my saddle was too low, not too far forward. My knees feel much, much better and I'm making more power too.

So get thee to a place with an expert on bike fit and get a full fitting! If you go to the doctor chances are they're just going to say 2 weeks.

Ben


----------



## Aztec (Feb 9, 2004)

*I'm currently dealing with the same injury*



paa said:


> Just diagnosed with tendinitis on the left knee.----paa


I've got the same problem although mine is from playing soccer not riding. In fact riding doesn't seem to bother it much and the injury only became a problem 2 months ago when I started playing soccer twice a week (once indoor on turf) instead of just once a week outdoors.

Doctor wouldn't send me for an MRI as he felt it was a textbook case of pateller tendonitis. 2 weeks of rest, ice 3 x day and loads of anti inflamatories have helped. Using ice after excercise is key and I've learned the importance of this. It's hard to ice several times a day when at work but at least at night and definitely after riding or running. It's also hard to stay inactive for 14 days but it was a big help. Lots of streching also helped.

I had my first hard mountain bike ride on Saturday and played 75 minutes of a 90 minute soccer game yesterday. Iced my knee after both and am feeling much better today. 

Take care of your knees. A couple weeks or even a month off now is nowhere near as bad as continuing problems down the road.


----------

